# Question regarding 1.8T reliability



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey guys / gals - As my sig says, I have a new(er) Jetta and my mom has a new Tiguan. However, my dad is looking at 2002-2004 1.8T Jettas. I know the coil pack on these are common problems and the turbos are somewhat weak, but how long should we expect a turbo to last? Is buying a 1.8T with 100K miles just asking for trouble in terms of turbo replacement soon? What do you guys think about turbo timers? 
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
- Jeremy.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Question regarding 1.8T reliability (jtrujillo86)*

Anyone...?
TTT
- Jeremy.


----------



## Custom158 (Sep 4, 2006)

i wouldnt say the stock turbos are weak. like anything else on the car, if its been abused (WOT when the engines cold and not letting it cool down after a hard run, etc) its more prone to fail. ive heard of people with 100-some-odd-thousand miles on stock turbos, but you can buy replacement K03, K03s or K04 turbos that bolt right up to the stock manifold and downpipes as a direct replacement.
and i cant speak for other, more hardcore euro people, but me being around everything from domestic and JDM people/cars i dont see a problem with a turbo timer. they allow the engine to keep cycling to push cooler oil through the turbo and allow it to cool down without burning whats in there and thereby shortening the life of the turbo.
gl man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## palmasi1 (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Custom158)*

The stock setups are plenty reliable. I have a 2001 1.8T with 120K and my FIRST out of pocket repair was THIS MORNING ($35 coil pack). 
A friend has a 1.8t 99 passat with 190K all stock and it's a great car, no problems.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (palmasi1)*

Wow...sounds good guys. Thanks for the responses!
- Jeremy.


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Question regarding 1.8T reliability (jtrujillo86)*

I would not buy a 1.8t with that many miles . I am sure if you looked for a while you can find one with 40 k miles that may just take some time . Just be sure it has had the timing belt done as that can cost a bit to change . Turbo timers wer done a while back and could be good if you can get it installed right .


----------



## Ultimate1.8Turbo (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Question regarding 1.8T reliability (pest)*

If I was looking for a new/used car, I would not get a VW. 
I have a 2002 GTI with 151,000 miles on it with the stock K03 sport turbo. Runs great. 
Buy a Honda or a Toyota.


----------



## BassMekanik2000 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Question regarding 1.8T reliability (Ultimate1.8Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimate1.8Turbo* »_Buy a Honda or a Toyota.

Not everyone likes rice though...


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Question regarding 1.8T reliability (Ultimate1.8Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimate1.8Turbo* »_If I was looking for a new/used car, I would not get a VW. 
I have a 2002 GTI with 151,000 miles on it with the stock K03 sport turbo. Runs great. 
Buy a Honda or a Toyota. 

Isn't that oxymoronic to say not to buy a used VW, but then to say yours runs great?







I'll pass on the rice, too. I drive a VW for a reason, and that reason is not because of their rock-solid reliability








- Jeremy.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Question regarding 1.8T reliability (jtrujillo86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_
Isn't that oxymoronic to say not to buy a used VW, but then to say yours runs great?







I'll pass on the rice, too. I drive a VW for a reason, and that reason is not because of their rock-solid reliability








- Jeremy.

I don't know what rock solid reliability are you talking about lol







but the cars are nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wannaGLI (Jun 24, 2008)

100k you are asking for trouble. my friend got an audi tt turbo with 110k miles.. now at 120k it is sitting in the garage with a failed turbo.
cant comment on coil packs. not trying to TJ, but how do you know if/when a coil pack goes out?
as far as turbo timers... i just let the engine run about 30 seconds before shutting it off after a hard run... about 10--15 seconds on a regular run.. should be sufficient.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I just bought my b5 a4 1.8T with 166k on it. it was meticulously maintained throughout its entire life. i bought it from a service writer at an audi dealership here local. when he got it, he had a tech replace anything that looked wore or could be going bad. I dont think there is a part on my car that has more then 60-70k on it.
the car drives, acts, sounds and performs like a buddies car with 80k miles on it (another meticulously maintained audi). 
If the car has been taken care of as well as you proclaim, you wont have any issues other then normal maintenance. Remember, there are guys who have problems with coils, turbos, and other parts with alot less then 100k on the clock.


----------



## pstricker (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Question regarding 1.8T reliability (jtrujillo86)*

I have a 2002 1.8T chipped APR, TT down pipe and Neuspeed exhaust for over 70K miles. Now has 115K on the car. The car still runs like a champ. I change the oil every 5K without fail always with synthetic, Mobil 1 and now ELF (Total Corp.). I know people who have had their turbo for at least 150K+ miles and still running great. I would say check all the hoses in the car as heat can crack many of them. Second try to get all the service info, especiall oil changes. Check the plugs and oil dip stick. Look over the car real good. Basically look at the engine and see if it is very clean. A person who keeps his/her engine looking like it came out of the showroom is more trustworthy. There are many beat cars out there and the same with very good cars. Most young guys beat their cars racing. People like myself who has modified their car a good deal and takes the time each month to check out everything keeping it up to snuff is a better bet. Try to know the type of owner. I judge every year at Waterfest and have seen many cars I would purchase used, but also see a lot of cars I would not go near.
Try taking it to a very good mechanic (Rapid Autowerks, Monsey NY)
They are honest and will always stear you straight.
Peter


----------



## Hudabon (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Question regarding 1.8T reliability (pstricker)*

Sorry to revive this but I have a similar question regarding 1.8ts. Im looking at an 03 wolfsburg with 130k on the clock that just recently had the whole top end rebuilt due to not having the timing belt replaced at the right interval. Would it be safe to say that I could expect it to be reliable for a while without any major problems? The car was not driven hard, the turbo is still the original and I was wondering if I had anything to fear from it with those kind of miles. Thanks


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Question regarding 1.8T reliability (Hudabon)*

My 2001 1.8t jetta has 196,000 miles on it and didn't have a single problem other than normal maintenance until about 190,000 miles. Take note that I beat the heck out of it the whole time. Now I am replacing/upgrading most everything. If it has been well maintained your dad should be ok. Timing belt replacements, regular oil changes at 3 or 4k miles WITH FULL SYNTHETIC, also make sure that the water pump has been changed with the one with a metal impeller(although mine didn't fail til about 190,000 miles). Yes these cars require more "regular" maintenance than a non turbo car. But all turbo cars are like this. If you want boost you have to pay the piper sometimes


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Question regarding 1.8T reliability (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Brought mine at 117000, and at 126k the exhaust valve went causing misfire on 2nd cylinder, and on strip down they found crack in the manifold around turbo mouting and a crack in the turbine housing.
Other than this it ran ok despite having major boost leaks, and it was clean and sludge free.
Head rebuilt, new turbo, remap and a few mods n75j, green panal filter etc and it goes like a misile.
Had to replace maf, new front pads and discs, and front wishbones, rear abs sesnor, rear bearing, new rear calipers / cables.
Spent a fair amount on it just to get it running ok.
But it's luck of the draw, you could buy one which isnt in as good condition and have no problems, yet another which is mint but is problematic.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I've had mine since it has 12k on the clock. it now has almost 120k, and the turbo is finally going out. Other than regular maintenance, its been good to me. It really does come down to luck of the draw, but as long as its been taken care of, your dad should have a pretty good car to enjoy. Synthetic oil is a necessity, as is replacing those vacuum lines (they're crap!).


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

140K chipped miles here w/ the usual bolt-ons. The car's burning/consuming oil right now, but I did have a substantial boost leak in a FMIC that went un-noticed for several months. That may have led to overworking the turbo. It could be leaking valve stem seals within the head as well or a combination of the two. I won't know until my built motor goes in and I can look at the stock head/turbo. Overall I've been very happy w/ the engine in this car. I've replaced more suspension related components from wear than engine stuff. 

Mafs, Coilpacks and PVC plumbing are the main things I've had to replace. Aside from the usual sparkplugs, fuel filters, O2 sensors (I've killed a couple of these) and green top coolant sensors.
The timing belt replacement's not terribly cheap either if you're not handy. It could be worse though.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

Lets be honest, if you really want a reliable car, dont get a 1.8t. Dont get me wrong, I love my car to death but atleast one new problem arises with my car every week, I dont mind though cause working on my car is fun and it gives me something to do haha.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

My oil consumption problem's gone w/ the addition of a new catch can. I must've gunked up the old lines.


----------



## VWOwner1986 (Feb 20, 2014)

*1.8T Reliability*

My Dailey Driver is a 1.8T Jetta with 211,000 on it, Not A Days Trouble Out Of It.....

Buy A Honda or Toyota, WHY??
Honda - Crappy Transmissions, Paint, No Emergency Throttle Cut Off (During Emergency Stops), Valve Seats Don't Hold Up
Toyota - Engine Sluge, No Emergency Throttle Cut Off (During Emergency Stops), Crappy Paint, Poor Handeling


----------



## Poody (Jun 13, 2011)

Honestly, there are pros and cons to any make of car, so it really depends on why you are buying the car in the first place. I've owned my 2003 1.8T gti for 3 years now and have had problems here and there, but then again my car is heavily modified. Worst thing I ran into while stock was a slight coolant leak. If you maintain the car and take care of it, it will treat you well. Conversely, if you expect that all it will ever need is gas and oil, then you might be disappointed.


----------



## jstnGTI (Jan 30, 2012)

Most of this is a matter of opinion. until you evaluate the physical state of the chassis, motor, electrical, etc. you really won't be able to make an educated guess on the overall state of the vehicle in question.


----------



## troici'sgti (Aug 24, 2008)

First off I have owned my gti for 7 years and have replace the stock turbo and a k04 turbo and now have a frankenturbo on it. They are reliable if you maintain them and if you leave it stock you should have no major problems with it. But if the turbo does fail or you have any major issue with the car I bet there is a DIY on this website and if you are not afraid to get your hands dirty you will be able to handle it. Good luck


----------



## 1.8turbs (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd say it all depends on what you do to it and how it was maintained for the first 100k miles. If you have a trusted mechanic that can look over it with a fine toothed comb, tell you to buy it, then replace all the pieces that are known to fail, then you _will_ have a rock solid car. If you skimp on getting it checked out or skimp on replacing the "prone to fail" pieces, then yes, it will be unreliable. I'd go as far as saying that it is only as reliable as you make it. For critical pieces that are not listed in "routine maintenance", I would think about new coils, PCV hoses, check valves, and the plastic coolant fittings. If you replace these parts with quality aftermarket ones, you will likely have a rock solid car. Skimp, and you wont. I'd like to think its just that simple.


----------



## AK Sean (Jan 8, 2011)

Searching around - found this thread, been a few years since it was started but is the question I have, reliability.

Thinking about putting a 1.8t AWP into my Syncro Vanagon. Would love the hp and to keep it VW but any engine I can find has over 100k. Concerned about how much I would have to put into the engine to make it reliable. Part of getting rid of the WBX is not worrying about what's gonna go next.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

A used AEB 1.8t would be a great fit for a vanogan. You should do a little search and see the recent thread of a guy who did that.

The 1.8t can be plenty reliable if it is maintained properly. When you buy the engine just check a few problem spots and make sure you aren't putting a problem child into your project car.


----------



## Dasimp86 (Jan 30, 2015)

BassMekanik2000 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Ultimate1.8Turbo* »_Buy a Honda or a Toyota.
> 
> Not everyone likes rice though...




Yeah.......plain rice is gross....I'll take pork fried rice though an some sweet and sour


----------



## boosted91 (Jun 1, 2015)

I bought my 1.8t with 184k and I'm about to roll over to 186k. Turbo spools and pulls. Motor leaks a small amount of oil but it's about a quarte every 1000 it seems thus far. I'm about to do another oil change (instead of doing one mid winter ) amd change spark plugs and other fluids. I love this car


----------

